# I-Hunt C Carrying Case



## misterclean1010 (Apr 7, 2007)

I am trying to find somewhere to purchase a carrying case (with clear plastic surface to view screen) for my Lowrance I-Hunt. Hoping someone could give me some info on where to look or buy? Bass Pro / Cabelas /Lowrance doesnt carry anything.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

and got a list a mile long--here was the first one:

http://www.shopping.com/xPO-Lowrance-Lowrance-iFINDER-Accessories-Carrying-case

Steve


----------



## fish24/7 (Jan 26, 2005)

I stopped by Bass Pro yesterday and they had a case for the H2O C, not sure if this would fit the Hunt model though.


----------



## misterclean1010 (Apr 7, 2007)

it would fit but I already bought one at amazom.com. thanks.


----------

